# The goat shed



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is my goat shed for Isabel and her stuff.h boyfriends parents had the shed built for cows... But have only used it once. They let me convert it to the goat shed! Here are pictures of her shed.. and of course one of her too!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks cozy  I bet she loves it!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

its great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

We are not done with it yet. We are going to add a hay feeder and build a feed box type thing for hay and straw. I can't wait to get it done


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

she needs a friend. lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Now she just needs a friend.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That looks great and cosy


----------

